# barrel threading for an ar



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my varmint ar ready, I want to get the barrel threaded for a can, problem is, I cant find a shop to turn the barrel for a decent price. Im located in new Carlisle if anyone has a sudjestion on where to take it that's close.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What is a decent price and what have you been quoted. Just curious.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Did you go to a gun smith or a machine shop?

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I am curious too---


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Send it up to ADCO: http://www.adcofirearms.com/shopservices/ I'm going to send them my bolt gun for the same. 


Just remember so you don't get pinched, you can't hunt (yet) with a can in Ohio.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

average price from someone who knows what they are doing is 100-120$

price from joe blow gunsmith is 50.... trust me... go with someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

No gun shops in the area will do it. They all say they send it out somewhere and want 150 and up, one place quoted me almost 300.00. They all said it would be at least 60 to 90 day wait possibly longer as well. I haven't checked a machine shop yet.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

then use the ADCO link above,
Standard Barrel Threading $65.00 
This covers cutting/crowning as well as threading. This service is for any barrel not attached to a receiver/trunion or action. *AR barrels with the FSB in place are covered under this service/fee. *These threads will be the perfect size and will be concentric to the bore.


if u send the complete upper, you'll need to select the dis-assemble/re-assemble service as well.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

If you do not want to use Adco because their back log is too long and you are in a hurry if you want to send it to me i can have it done in a week if you wait till after Christmas, and send it back to you. I charge $80.00 to thread, crown a barrel . you can leave the entire upper together if you want its still $80.00 + return shipping. I thread in a lathe with a DRO using a thread cutting tool off the centerline of the bore. I do not use a die. have a Merry Christmas - Curtis


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

I recommend c kieth. he's done work for me before. hes very professional.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Well thanks Rusty !! Have a Merry Christmas !- Curtis


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

+1 on ADCO. They will thread concentric to the bore and not the barrel. If you have the tools, pull of the delta ring, gas key, and handguards. Just send in the bare barrel.

Many hack gun smiths with shove in a live center into the rifle bore and index off the barrel for threading. This will work most of the time, but if you ever want to put a suppressor on the rifle, you need to be within 0.001in concentric to the bore...NOT the barrel (see C.Keith comments...he is dead on right). I have watched a "gun-smith" do this on a barrel I had. He not only indexed off the barrel, but fixed the "runout" by tightening down the steady rest. After that one trip, I bought a lathe, and learned.........


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah there are some real winners out there- you should have been here when a guy brought in the K98 Mauser somebody drilled and tapped and the front hole went all the way down into the chamber. he put a long screw in the hole to hide the mistake. some people should take up Knitting - less harmful to others


----------

